# Fishing Tip 974. Pest preventer for your dock line.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Slip a CD on your dock line before adding the splice. CDs work fine on 1/2-5/8" lines without modification. Add a Zip-Tie on each side of the CD to keep it from slipping. Roaches and ants can't get aboard. 

Just one more thing to do with unwanted AOL disks.


----------

